# Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?



## Pandapple (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

This is a continuation on the topic "Animal Crossing...Weddings?"
So if you WERE going to get married to an animal in your town who would it be?
(Or, who is your best friend. Dont take this topic the wong way >.>)


----------



## Micah (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Chevre or Pate.


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Gahaha, uhhh.... I.. Don't know. Just because i think answering this would be kinda awkward, i'd say my favorite female villager is Goldie or Daisy.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

I wouldn't because it would end in bestiality.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Bunnie! :'D

Yeah, I know. >=T Got a problem with our love?!


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

So you into Bestiality


----------



## Entei Slider (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

In my old town it would've been portia...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

I got married like a long time ago to Mr. Blathers. I finally saw him cheating on me, we've broken up, sadly. I was cheating on him too, but he couldn't ever move so he never found out.


----------



## Nixie (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Moe...


MOEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yus, I <3 that blue cat very much! ^.^


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Cyrano, Cobb, Huck, and I would have a polyamorous relationship.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Hm.. I would marry Lobo


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

AGENT S.


----------



## Sully (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

...N-n-none...


----------



## kenziegirl (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Champ!


----------



## Kandis (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Poncho definantly


----------



## Trundle (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

I DON'T LIK FAKE ANIMELS.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Beasitality thread

hur hur hur hur hur


----------



## Niya (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Punchy!! He likes to eat! So do I!!! He used to be in my town, but then he moved away...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

None.

Im not a furfag.





Or am I?


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

IF... Agent S.


----------



## Shuness (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

I have no idea.... um.. Maybe.. Sable? Eh.


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

None, there's really no point doing it.


----------



## Shuness (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Well, thanks for killin a topic.


----------



## Genji (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Daisy or Hazel/Sally


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

Whitney and Freya.

<3


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?*

TOM NOOK seriously

omg what I'm crazy ;m;


----------

